# LAPD OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Cut and dry the dug his own grave.





Los Angeles, California — On March 29, 2021 around 3:49 a.m., LAPD Rampart Patrol Division officers saw a suspect, later identified as 38-year-old Matthew Blaylock, walking in an alleyway. As the officers approached Blaylock, one of the officers became aware that he was armed with a handgun. The officers gave the suspect commands, but the suspect refused to comply and fled on foot. The officers gave chase and caught up with the suspect near the intersection of 8th Street and Bixel Street, near the 110 Freeway on-ramp. Despite commands to stop, the suspect armed himself with a pistol, resulting in an Officer-Involved Shooting. Blaylock was struck by gunfire. The Los Angeles Fire Department responded and transported Blaylock to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries and was pronounced deceased. A pistol was recovered at scene and booked as evidence. No other officers or bystanders were injured during this incident.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Non compliance is a RED FLAG. Unless you're the "media".

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Not sure why the initial officer keeps saying "wall," what he should be saying is "ground."


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Former corrections officer maybe?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We never train to put people on a _wall,_ it's always on the _ground_ but anything's possible, especially under stress.


----------

